# Company stores?



## atomicthreads (Feb 22, 2011)

Has anyone set up company stores for customers to have their employees have a site to order uniforms from your company? New to this and not sure where to begin? Charged a deposit that will be refunded after they hit a certain amount in product. Should I have charged more? Or should I have offered that service without a charge because of the advertisement? If they want screen printed apparel do I make them wait till they have a high enough quantity to print them since low quantities would cost to much?


----------



## Jasminelin (Aug 22, 2014)

you asked too much questions


----------



## BidsMaven (Sep 23, 2011)

I recommend talking with the folks at AGP e-Solutions. www.AGPeSolutions.com They have a very affordable software solution for what you're describing and may be able to advise you on the other questions as well.


----------



## TPrintDesigner (Sep 16, 2007)

OpenCart - Open Source Shopping Cart Solution can have multi-stores and it's free and very easy to setup.


----------



## MarStephenson761 (Sep 19, 2011)

You might look into using DecoNetworks. They're specific to this business and you are able to easily set up separate stores for your customers.


----------

